# A few questions about donks..



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I have both red & white salt blocks & they havn't hurt my mini donk. I'm in Nebraska & I don't blanket mine. As long as he/she has a place to get in out of the wet weather, should be fine. Mine gets as fluffy as mini horses in the winter.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I always have red mineral and white salt (I use the loose variety as opposed to the blocks) available for my donks as well as my horses. 
Like littrella has said, as long as your donk can get in out of the rain/snow, you don't really need to blanket him. Neither of my donks have ever been blanketed and they've never had any problems. I think blanketing causes more problems than good unless you have your animal body clipped and in a stall. The blankets will cause the animals with thick winter coats to sweat, then they're all wet under the blanket which can cause them to chill.
Do you have pics of your li'l guy??


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well right now my horses are in the 'bullying' stage. My mare keeps chasing him outta the run in right now but, he's only been here since yesterday. He's such a puppy dog. 

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

SQUEEEEE!!!! He's so darn CUTE!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

He was bought from a breeder in the middle of winter and the girl who bought him didn't want to turn him out being it was so cold. So she raised him in her garage until it warmed up and then let him out. So needless to say he's insanely friendly. He follows you like a dog. Begs for scratches and brays at my friend for treats and hay constantly. (She is in the pasture next to mine) he's talk comical. Especially watching him buck and play with those tiny little legs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup! There's just something about donks...mini or otherwise...that is just special!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I ended up finding a medium weight turnout blanket for him brand new on consignment. It fits well around his neck but his belly hangs out a bit and so does his butt but the tail flap kinda takes care of that. I just bought it for the cold cold nights and when it snows. We're suppost to get swamped with a huge snow storm Friday. 

My friend did give me a blanket that fits perfect everywhere but around his neck. It hangs off his neck. I'm thinking about maybe seeing if I can fix the buckles and take them off so I can maybe close the front more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

